# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Yahya kemal beyatlı

## ceydaaa

Cumhuriyet dönemi Türk şiirinin en büyük temsilcilerinden biridir. Türk edebiyatı tarihi içinde "Dört Aruzcular"'dan biri olarak kabul edilir (Diğerleri Tevfik Fikret, Mehmet Âkif Ersoy ve Ahmet Haşim'dir). Sağlığında Türk edebiyatının baş aktörleri arasında kabul edilmiş ancak hiç kitap yayınlamamış bir şairdir.
Yeni kurulan Türkiye Cumhuriyetinde milletvekilliği ve bürokratlık gibi siyasi görevler üstlenmiştir.1884 yılında Üsküp'te dünyaya geldi. Annesi; ünlü divan şairi Leskofçalı Galipin yeğeni Nakiye Hanım; babası dönemin Üsküp Belediye Başkanı İbrahim Naci Bey'dir. Asıl adı "Ahmed Agâh"'tır.
İlköğrenimini Üsküp'te gördü. 1897 yılında ailesiyle Selanik'e yerleşti. Annesinin veremden ölümü onu çok etkiledi. Babasının tekrar evlenmesi üzerine ailesinin yanından ayrılıp Üsküpe döndüyse de kısa süre sonra Selanik'e geri döndü. Esrar takma adı ile şiirler yazdı.[1] Orta öğrenimine devam etmek üzere 1902 yılında İstanbula gönderildi. Galatasaray İdadisi veya Robert Kolejde okuma imkanı bulamayınca Vefa Lisesine kaydoldu ve 1902 kışını İstanbuldaki akrabalarının yanında geçirdi. Serveti Fünuncu İrtika ve Malumat adlı dergilerde, "Agah Kemal" mahlasıyla şiirler yazmaya başladı.
Okuduğu Fransızca romanların etkisi ve ve Jön Türklere duyduğu ilginin etkisiyle [2] 1903 yılında[3] II. Abdülhamit baskısı altındaki İstanbuldan kaçarak Parise gitti. İstanbula 1912de geri döndü.

----------

